# Jeremy Lin and Steve Novak retain Early Birds



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Huge news for #Knicks: Arbitrator ruled in favor of the players in Bird Rights hearing. Jeremy Lin and Steve Novak retain Early Birds.


:yesyesyes:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Lin Granted Early-Bird Rights
*


> An arbitrator has granted Jeremy Lin his so-called early-Bird rights, which will give the Knicks much greater latitude in free agency on July 1, according to a person who was informed of the ruling.
> 
> The arbitrator, Kenneth Dam, issued his ruling Friday, siding with the National Basketball Players Association, which challenged the N.B.A.’s interpretation of the rules under the collective bargaining agreement. Dam handed the union a complete victory in the ruling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Great news!


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Zach Lowe ‏@ZachLowe_SI
> The NBA announces it will appeal Bird ruling, which is confusing, since I thought there was a conspiracy in favor of big market teams


:shaq:


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

:jericho: 

Steve Nash

:yesyesyes:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The interesting thing will be if someone offers him more than the MLE.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is truly great news for the Knicks.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

EDIT: Nevermind, I was wrong.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

The first two years of Lin can't be more than the MLE, if someone gives him a big deal the contract would have to be backloaded.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Novak is a hot commodity right now...I mean the heat would jump on that guy.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kurt Helin ‏@basketballtalk
NBA/union reach deal on waivers/Bird rights. Basically, it's a win for Knicks who can use "early Bird" to keep Jeremy Lin, still use MLE.


----------



## Matt Filroy (Jul 16, 2012)

nice!


----------

